# My tank just started to fall apart



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all
So im having some problems with my 55 gallon planted tank its been up and running now for like a year but i drained it down took my fish out and put regular topsoil in because i wasn't liking the results that i was getting from my fluorite and regular gravel. After i added the dirt my plants did fine for a while and then they just hit a brick wall at least some of them did, not all, but i was guessing it was either the change or they ran out of stored nutrients but i would think that topsoil would be jam packed with nutrients i even added some root tabs too, so i wouldnt think nutrients wouldnt be lacking. My crypts leaves are spliting in half and then braking apart. My sword has just the tips yellowing on some of the leaves but my java fern has black spots forming and the new growth has slowed. Next would be my anubis plants, one has just chunks breaking off and my others have just leaves dieing. On top of all this four different algeas have also appear, the BBA is the biggest presence but its only on my wood so far, next i found what i thought to be Oedogonium growing on my java ferns leaves roots and rhibazone, plus thread algae going from my java fern to my filter intake. Then lastly i found what i thought to be a little bit of Rhizoclonium on my java moss, but i figured it didnt help that theres no circulation near it because its in a net basket growing. For lighting I currently have a dual t8 with no reflectors just white paint on the inside and a single t8 with good reflectors. I have a good amount of circulation to me, between my marineland 350 and my circulation pump that pushes 700 gallons an hour (soon will be adding an ehiem canister filter too). Not that this really matters at all but the tank is heated to 80F. I am currently dosing EI low light weekly, with my 40% water change every week (which im starting to think is to much)im dosing weekly -Magnesium sulfate (MgSO4*7H2O): 10.556 grams/ 2 Teaspoons almost level= 5 ppm
- Iron Chelate (10%): 416 mg grams/ 1/2 teaspoon= 0.2 ppm ppm
-Potassium sulfate (K2S04): 4.64 grams/ 3/4 teaspoons = 10 ppm ppm
-Mono Potassium Phasphate (KH2P04): 298 mg/ 1/4 teaspoon= 1 ppm
Flourish: 13 mL=0.2 ppm. Im not currently dosing calcium but i have ordered some and will be getting it soon. My parameters are ph about 8.6ish, ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate is about 5ppm in the beginning of the week and by the end like 20ppm and my water very hard, liquid rock. I would post my gh and kh but i dont have that kit but will soon.
If anyone can help please 
Thanks Jake 
ps i failed at loading images so heres url: http://s1013.photobucket.com/user/Sjclarkee/library/?sort=4&page=1


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

Where you get the top soil? Has it ever been treated for weeds, or had fertilizer (of any kind) added to it? Top soil is really random on what you'll find in it. Most folks stick with Mircal Grow Organic as its a know quaintly. 

Stop dosing! Your top soil is providing nutrients to your plants now. All you're doing know is feeding algae (and poisoning your plants). Water changes, lots of big water changes. if the algea still a problem after a month put a bag of seachem phosgaurd in your filter. It should rob the algea of the nutrients it's using to grow. You plants will pull in nutrients from the substrate.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Not that i know of i just grabbed it from my pile of topsoil i had dumped for my garden. So that i know of no. Ya i was just afraid of marical grow because of the leeching ammonia, because at the time i had fish when i was switching. Also if i stop dosing wont my plants that are water column feeders like my Anubis and java ferns die because my soil wouldn't be giving them nutrients only my water column?


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Feb 19, 2013)

does anyone else have an opinion? i would really appreciate the help
Thanks, Jake


----------



## KingOfTheFeeshes (Mar 4, 2013)

Honestly, I would probably listen to King of Hyrule. You may want to stop dosing, especially if you're getting algae problems. Yes, anubias and java fern are water column feeders. However, they are very slow-growing and don't need an abundance of nutrients in the water column. If your nitrates are going up 10 ppm over the course of the week and you change the water often (meaning more than just topping off any evaporated water every now and then), then they have PLENTY of nutrients. Extra dosing is likely the source of your algae, so I'd hold off until things settle down. I've heard that iron especially can trigger algae, but don't quote me on that. 
Another piece of advice: Even though it's very hard, when your tanks are going through a crisis, try to do as little as possible. You're dealing with a mini-ecosystem - every change made can throw it further off-kilter. So make sure that every action is necessary. And besides, these things often have a way of working themselves out. Just try not to freak out and take it easy. 
But give us an update. How's the tank going now? Are the fish okay? Any surviving plants? 

**Edit** 
I just took a look at your pictures. It looks like your plants are just adjusting. I just recently set up an 85g dirted, and it looks very similar. The java ferns' leaves fell off, but they're growing back. My anubias sent out their first leaves after 2 or 3 weeks. My crypts and swords melted severely and looked done for, but they held through. And the algae is a nightmare that's only just beginning. Cheers to dirted tanks! Lol. 
If the algae gets much worse, I'd consider lowering the photoperiod and maybe trying algae removal methods such as gluteraldehyde (aka Seachem excel) or peroxide, etc. You should still do an update, though.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

I looks like you have cayno in your tank. Maybe some one else can comment but I thought that was from not enough N???


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Your plants look fine from the pics. Most likely just adapting. Add more fast growing weeds and floaters and your tank should balance itself after a while. Extra dosing with no fast growing plants to absorb it all seems to be giving you problems. If your water is already hard and high in calcium, there's no need to dose it to the water column.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

You said the tank has been running for a year. Have you changed out your bulbs? Fluorescent bulbs will output light for years, but will only provide plant usable spectrum for 6-7 months. Try switching out your bulbs for new ones and see if you get a reduction in algae. Sounds like your algae is able to use the light but your plants aren't able to.

Also, in a low tech tank, you plants will grow (and usually grow well), but they won't be super luscious and uber pretty like they will in a high tech tank.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone the tank is doing much better now, I left it alone for three weeks now and my plants are all coming back very good except one crypt but I will give it time. And my fish are all doing excellent some of the rainnows looked to even be breeding im very happy. But my dwarf neon rainbiw has some kind of problem that I cant figure out, I think it has a parasite sadly, it has a pimple like sore on both its sides. Also I have thought about that I dont know how long my bulbs have been it but it hasnt been 8 months I dont believe because I changed them out but I will chsngebthem out now any way thanks.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

one thing i didnt see is the length of your light cycle. to much light can contribute to algae growth too.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I've thought it could be my lights maybe but I'm just at 8 hours right now, with a dual and single T8 over the glass but the tank is tall too


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Good to hear your plants are recovering. 

Soil can sometimes leach out some crazy stuff when you first set it up. Sounded like some toxicities, but glad that's all sorted.

Miracle grow organic has too much organic material in it for my tastes. Prone to rotting.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes thank you for the support everything is going good now and that could have been very well it, but I have no clue it was just some random soil


----------

